# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??



## Xantenangler (20. Februar 2005)

Hab da mal ne Frage ans AB.#h#h

Wollte es demnächst mal am Rhein auf Brassen und Rotfedern versuchen.
Habe aber leider kein passendes Gerät. #q#q#q
Ne gute Kopfrute ist für mich im Moment unbezahlbar.:c:c
Was haltet ihr von der  Shimano Catana BX Competition ??|krach:|krach:|krach:
Gibts im aktuell bei Askari 9,5m für 139,95 Euronen
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Gruß aus Xanten.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=21447&stc=1


----------



## DerStipper (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

Also ich hab die Technicum XT Competition die is Top. Kostet auf 9,50 190€ oder so ähnlich is aber steifer und hat ein niedrigeres Balancegewicht also die BX dadurch kann man die auch bequemer und länger Fischen. Hab die BX 2mal in der Hand gehabt ihr Geld is sie Wert aber ich würde die XT bevorzugen
ich würde die Rute aber auch höchstens mit nem 10er Gummi fischen ich fische die XT mit nem 4er:q


----------



## Angler505 (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

*Hallo,*
in der Preisklasse gibt es viele gleichwertige Ruten.
Beispiele: 
Mitchell Vision 9,5 m Prolunga 3er Kit 149-179EUR
Colmic Atomica 10m 169EUR 
Colmic Carp Bomb 10m 169EUR
Colmic Carp Bomb 13m 239EUR
Tubertini XS 10 11m 4er Kit Prolunge Futteral 298EUR
auch ein paar andere Shimanomodelle gibt es in dem Preissegment die als Alternative in Frage kommen.


Die Ruten tun sich alle nichts, hier wäre es vor allem wichtig die Ruten selbst einmal in der Hand zu halten und diese mit anderen Modellen zu vergleichen.
Denn wer eine Stippe nur wegen dem Preis oder Namen in der Preisklasse kauft der verkauft sich.

Mein guter Rat schau dir ein paar Stippen in einem Laden an und vergleiche diese miteinander, ansonsten hast du sehr schnell gelitten, denn wenn die Stippe dir keine Freude macht wirst du diese auch nicht oft zum fischen nehmen

mfg
Friedel


----------



## DerStipper (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

Friedel hat ohne Witz sehr viel Ahnung von den Ruten besitzt ja selber ein Geschäfft und hat mir auch ein bissel zur entscheidung meiner neuen Rute geholfen.
Achso guck dir mal die Browning Syntec? Kanal an die is auch relativ gut und kostet ca. 200€.


----------



## Xantenangler (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. #6#6
Sehe aber schon, das ich zum Angelgeräte Dealer meines Vertrauens
fahren muß. Sollte die Rute auf jeden Fall mal in der Hand haben.
Melde mich was daraus geworden ist.
Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

Hallo Xantenangler,
für dein Revier kannst dir auch einfach für das Erste eine preisgünstige (nicht zu schwere) Telestipprute kaufen (7 - 8 m). Wenn die Fische nah am Ufer sind, ist das vollkommen ausreichend und im anderen Fall hast du ja auch noch deine Feederrute.
Ich stippe auch nur im Nahbereich und benutze ansonsten meine Feederrute. Meine hinteren Stipprutenstücke benutze ich sehr selten am Rhein !

Ich würde dir raten, das Stippen erst einmal ein bischen aus zu probieren.


----------



## Xantenangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

Hallo kaulbarsch 100  :z:z:z
Habe deinen Tip ernst genommen. War heute im Laden v.B. und habe aus der
Restetonne (50% Rabatt) eine 7m Stippe erstanden. 
Werde jetzt die Knotenfiebel auswendig lernen und dann mit Beginn
der Weisfischzeit den Rhein unsicher machen.#:#:#:#:#:

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## DerStipper (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

sag mal was das für ne Stippe is hab schon viele gehabt


----------



## Xantenangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

Hallo Stipper
Die Stippe ist von Eurostar und nennt sich

Cougar Pole 700
#a
Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen. Ist wohl ein älteres Modell.

Gruß aus Xanten


----------



## DerStipper (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

Naja nich das beste aber es gibt shclechteres hab schon befürchtet das du ne "Zebco Cool Holiday 700" dat is voll der Schlabberstock


----------



## Xantenangler (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

#6Danke Stipper für deine Gnade

Habe mit der Rute ja noch mal Glück gehabt.

Habe mich entschlossen, erstmal mit einer Stipprute einfacherer Machart 
anzufangen. Ist halt billiger. ( Meine Frau ist immer noch sauer wegen 
meiner Feederrute von Spro ) #c#c#c#c#c#c

Wenn das dann gut funzt, werde ich garantiert auf euere Tips zurückkommen.

Gruß aus Xanten      #g


----------



## shadmaster (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

HI

das würde mich mal Interesieren wo es die COLMIC BOMB CARP in 13m für 239€ zu kaufen gibt . Randolf hat die Rute auf der Stippermesse für 269€ verkauft und das war schon der >Hammer und im Handel gibt es die niergens unter 300€ .

Würde mich mal echt Intereiseren wo diese Preisansagen hier herkommen .


----------



## Angler505 (8. März 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Stipprute Shimano Catana BX Competition ??*

Hallo,
ich will nichts Böses allerdings wenn man die Preise von 2005 !!!  ( zu dem Preis konnte ich damals verkaufen )mit denen von Heute vergleicht, dann hinkt die Sache doch sehr.
Die Rute ist 2008 ausgelaufen, es gibt zur Zeit noch Restbestände die der eine oder andere verhackt.
Der Preis von Randolf ist beim derzeitgen Einkaufspreis für die Rute das Limit, weiter runter wirst du nicht kommen, zumindest wenn der Verkäufer nicht unter Einkauf verkaufen möchte.

mfg
Friedel


----------

